# Sperm Quality



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi... I need suggestions to improve DH sperm quality.... His quantity and motility are ok.
Thanks in advance x


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

High dose Vit C and E are always good.  Depends on how many supps you can get away with... Selenium, Folic Acid, CoEQ10 as well??  Obviously lifestyle changes if poss as well, e.g. healthy diet, no alcohol/smoking.


----------



## Daisy Princess (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,
My DH is on wellman conception and Pine Bark, my acc recommended pine barker, there's been studies to prove it's effects on sperm.  My DH has obstructive Azoospermia, so I won't see the results, but my theroy is if he has SSR again then the quality may have improved.


Hope this helps 
D P X


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

He takes Selenium & Zinc at the moment, I think I will
get some wellman tablets and try those too. His quantity fine and Motility it's just normal form was low.
Thanks girls x


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Has anyone's DH had Accupuncture for improving sperm quality and did it make any difference at all ?


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

My DH had acu and loads of TCM herbs.  Can't say that it made a lot of difference.  The best thing he did was to follow the ARGC wank-a-lot protocol.  So clean the pipes every two days from start of stims, and last time at time of trigger.  Idea is that apoptosis (dead/dying sperm) can infect new sperm, so best to clear out the dead.  Numbers went down (but then we were never anywhere near IVF territory, so not bothered by this), but motility went from 32% to 75% and we got 3 perfect day 3 embies transferred, and 3 blasts (first time for us).  DH has been on AB for 36 days (we both have, as I tested + for Mycoplasma), so am hoping this will have improved things too.


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

I sometimes get confused with how often to get down to it as some people say to leave it as long as you can inbetween sessions. We tend to do every 3rd day at the moment.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

We've tried the 'leave it for as long as possible' and the 'wank a lot' protocol and the latter seems to work, for us anyway.  As mentioned, ARGC believe leaving the sperm can infect new sperm with dead/dying sperm.  They have undertaken research on this, based on a small sample, and recommend this where there is a sperm problem.


----------

